# New data unearths pesticide peril in beehives



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

120 "Pristine" beehives. Where do you find these? Did they test them prior to see what was in there to confirm/prove their status as pristine? "Chronic exposure" and "acutely high levels", what defines these and what are the pesticides they found? They didn't mention if the hives were failing or were doing fine when they tested them. If pesticides are at chronic and acutely high shouldn't the hives be showing symptoms of them? 

So much "pesticide peril" sky is falling sensationalism but no details backing it up.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Drew, here is the link to the research. It will answer your questions with details.
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep46554


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

There's the meat. Thanks! I missed that link. Upon reading that it was a very thorough article that did indeed answer almost all my questions straight up. I didn't see them making an assessment of the hives upon finding all of these acute and chronic exposure to pesticides though.


----------

